# Parking Rates



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Just a little topic with nothing to do about food or cooking.

First of all what is the most you have ever payed to park your vehicle ?.

last fall when my parents and I went to the PNE we paid $10. to park at Pacific Coliseum.

That's quite a chunk of cash, but anyway, the real issue is the Impark company, who jacked up the parking rates at GM Place this week for the world figureskating championships, to $20 a time.

So my second question, does anyone else think that parking rates over $3.00 a day are too much?


----------



## lorib (Jan 3, 2001)

Parking rates in boston are pretty outrageous. My husband and I went in town for a "free" concert, but had to pay $20 to park for just a couple of hours - so much for "free". It's the "T" for me....
On the other hand, I have always thought that owning a parking lot in a key location would be a goldmine! Just think - low maintenance. Your biggest concern would be hiring someone honest to take the money (but that might be no small task!)


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

In downtown Chicago it can cost you between $20-30 to park for the day, though there are still a few hidden gems out there (Im not saying where). Parking around a cubs game can cost upwards of $30 though most run around $15-20 and still a number of $10 lots around if you get there early enough. Valet at most restaurants is now running around $6-10 for the evening.


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

No different in SF. My buddy doesn't have parking with his apartment so he pays $300 a month just for a parking spot. For regular daily parking you're looking at $20 minimum. 

L


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Seattle runs about $20/min as well.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Downtown it can cost just about 3$ for the first 30 minutes. If you are lucky enough to find a spot on the street the meter are for a maximum fo 2 hours. Very useful if you want to go the movies.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

West side of manhatten $36 for 24 hours,east side $20 for 24 hours,go figure.
In Boston this past weekend on Charlies street one lot was $12 overnight and one was $26 SAME STREET!!!
went to fanuil hall...parked for three hours and shelled out $20 bucks.
What to do.....
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

$20? Where? I'll go there from now on.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ouch~ it's really resonable in St. Louis.
chicago floored me...$33 to park in a hotel your staying at....unreal. per day. unreal
a flight from St. louis is usually $49 each way....


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

When I worked in Downtown Houston the parking garage was at $20 a day for 4 hours and over, although the open parking lots were at $6-$9 a day. The place I work now, I have a parking contract for an open parking lot at $48 a month. The best deal I could get. To park in a garage it cost 2.5 times as much per month.


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

I went to Boston last year and parked in a garage near the aqaurium it was 45 dollars wow .


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's the thing that gets me... it's like $30.00 for the first 1/2 hour but then it's only $32.00 to park for 24 hrs....go figure! It takes you the 1/2 hour just to get out of the garage unless you like dark stair cases that smell of unmentionable possiblities.


----------

